# JTree insertNodeInto hängt das Item in die "Luft"



## Pantoi (16. Jun 2009)

Folgendes Problem, wennn ich

folgendes verwende:


```
DefaultMutableTreeNode entry;
DefaultMutableTreeNode rootNode;
DefaultTreeModel treeModel;

rootNode = new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Favoriten");
treeModel = new DefaultTreeModel(rootNode);
menu = new JTree(treeModel);

{...} //entry wird hier nen Wert gegeben

treeModel.insertNodeInto(entry, rootNode, rootNode.getChildCount());
```

sieht das so aus: Anhang anzeigen 354

und der Eintrag getEvents wird nicht als child erkannt, wo liegt der Denkfehler?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jun 2009)

es gibt doch Beispielcode für das Insert,
How to Use Trees (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)
da funktioniert es anscheinend

du postest nun gerademal eine Handvoll Zeilen, fasr nur die letzte für das spätere Einfügen relevant,
unmöglich so einen Fehler zu erkennen


----------



## Pantoi (16. Jun 2009)

Mehr mach ich aber nicht, was den entry bzw den Tree betrifft...
Bin eigentlich auch nach dem Tutorial vorgegangen beim erstellen des Baumes


----------



## Pantoi (16. Jun 2009)

Das is der Code meiner addEntry Methode

rootNode ist genau die im Code vom ersten Beitrag


```
public void addEntry(DefaultMutableTreeNode entry)
    {
        treeModel.insertNodeInto(entry, rootNode, rootNode.getChildCount());
        menu.scrollPathToVisible(new TreePath(entry.getPath()));
    }
```


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jun 2009)

poste einfach ein lauffähiges kurzes Testprogramm, dann braucht man nicht lange rätseln


----------



## Pantoi (16. Jun 2009)

das is leichter gesagt als getan, werd ich aber gg später (abend) mal tun


----------



## Pantoi (16. Jun 2009)

Hm, also arg viel kleiner krieg ichs jetzt mal nicht.

Das Problem tritt auf, wenn ich einen Event zu den Favoriten hinzufügen will 


```
package menutest;
public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable()
        {
            public void run()
            {
                new MainFrame();
            }
        });
    }

}
```


```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

package menutest;

import java.awt.Container;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;

/**
 *
 * @author dw
 */
class MainFrame extends JFrame {

    private MyMenu menu;
    private JScrollPane menuSP;

    public MainFrame()
    {
        super();
        createAndShowGUI();
    }

    private void createAndShowGUI()
    {
        //Create and set up the window.
        setTitle("JTree test");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        //Set up the content pane.
        addComponentsToPane(getContentPane());

        pack();
        setBounds(50,0,800,600);
        setVisible(true);
    }

    private void addComponentsToPane(Container contentPane)
    {
        menu=new MyMenu();
        menuSP=new JScrollPane(menu);
        contentPane.add(menuSP);
    }

}
```


```
package menutest;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.GridBagConstraints;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import java.awt.Insets;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;

/**
 *
 * @author Dominik Wolf
 */

class MyMenu extends JPanel
{
    private Vector v_Root;

    //Default constructor
    public MyMenu()
    {
        super();
        setup();
    }


    private void setup()
    {
        setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
        setOpaque(true);
        setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        v_Root = new Vector();
        addRoot(new MenuRoot("Favoriten"));
        addRoot(new MenuRoot("Events"));
    }


    //returns the Entry
//    public MyEntry getEntry(int i,int j)
//    {
//        return getRoot(i).getEntry(j);
//    }

    //returns the Root at index i
    public MenuRoot getRoot(int i)
    {
        return ((MenuRoot)v_Root.get(i));
    }

    //adds a Root
    public void addRoot(MenuRoot root)
    {
        v_Root.add(root);
        add(root,new GridBagConstraints(0, countRoots()-1, 1, 1, 0.0, 0.0,
                GridBagConstraints.NORTHWEST, GridBagConstraints.NONE,
                new Insets(0, 0, 0, 0), 0, 0));
    }

    /**returns the size of v_Root
     *
     * @return Number of Roots
     */
    public int countRoots()
    {
        return v_Root.size();
    }

    public void addToFavorites(DefaultMutableTreeNode entry)
    {
        for (int i=0; i<countRoots();i++)
        {
            if (getRoot(i).getName().equals("Favoriten"))
            {
                getRoot(i).addEntry(entry);
            }
        }
    }

    /** resets the Selection of the other Trees
     * 
     * @param s Name of the JTree, where the selection was made
     */
    public void resetSelection(String s)
    {
        for (int i=0; i<countRoots();i++)
        {
            if (getRoot(i).getName().equals(s)==false)
            {
                getRoot(i).resetSelection();
            }
        }
    }
}
```


```
package menutest;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.swing.JMenuItem;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JPopupMenu;
import javax.swing.JTree;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionListener;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeSelectionModel;

/**
 *
 * @author Dominik Wolf
 */
class MenuRoot extends JPanel implements TreeSelectionListener
{
    private Vector v_Entry;
    private DefaultMutableTreeNode rootNode;
    private DefaultTreeModel treeModel;
    private JTree menu;
    private String name;
    private JPopupMenu treePopup;
    private JMenuItem popupEntry;
    private static String ADD_TO_FAVORITES = "Zu den Favoriten";
    private static String REMOVE_FROM_FAVORITES ="Aus der Liste entfernen";
    private ActionListener popup;

    public MenuRoot(String s)
    {
        super();
        name=s;
        setup();
    }

    private void setup()
    {
        v_Entry = new Vector();
        setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        rootNode = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(name);
        treeModel = new DefaultTreeModel(rootNode);
        menu = new JTree(treeModel);
        
        popup = new ActionListener()
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
            //enables deleting a user by right-clicking on it and select: Entfernen
            {
                if( e.getActionCommand().equals(ADD_TO_FAVORITES) )
                {
                    for (int i=0; i<v_Entry.size();i++)
                    {
                        if (getEntry(i).toString().equals(menu.getSelectionPath().getPathComponent(1).toString()))
                        {
                            ((MyMenu)getParent()).addToFavorites((DefaultMutableTreeNode)v_Entry.get(i));
                        }
                    }
                }
                else if (e.getActionCommand().equals(REMOVE_FROM_FAVORITES));
                {
                    for (int i=0; i<v_Entry.size();i++)
                    {
                        if (getEntry(i).toString().equals(menu.getSelectionPath().getPathComponent(1).toString()))
                        {
                            treeModel.removeNodeFromParent((DefaultMutableTreeNode)v_Entry.get(i));
                        }
                    }
                }
            }
        };

        createNodes();
        menu.getSelectionModel().setSelectionMode
                (TreeSelectionModel.SINGLE_TREE_SELECTION);
        menu.addTreeSelectionListener(this);
        menu.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter()
        {
            @Override
            public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e)
            {
                if (e.isPopupTrigger())
                {
                    //if (userJList.isSelectedIndex(userJList
                    if(menu.getSelectionCount()==1)
                    {
                        treePopup.show(e.getComponent()
                                , e.getX(), e.getY());
                    }
                }
            }
        });
        this.add(menu,BorderLayout.WEST);
    }

    /** Required by TreeSelectionListener interface. */
    public void valueChanged(TreeSelectionEvent e)
    {
        DefaultMutableTreeNode node =
                (DefaultMutableTreeNode)menu.getLastSelectedPathComponent();

        if (node == null) return;

         if (menu.isSelectionEmpty()==false)
        {
            ((MyMenu)getParent()).resetSelection(name);
        }
    }

    public DefaultMutableTreeNode getEntry(int i)
    {
        return ((DefaultMutableTreeNode)v_Entry.get(i));
    }

    private void addEntry(String string)
    {
        DefaultMutableTreeNode entry ;
        entry = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(string);
        v_Entry.add(entry);
        treeModel.insertNodeInto(entry, rootNode, rootNode.getChildCount());
    }

    public void addEntry(DefaultMutableTreeNode entry)
    {
        v_Entry.add(entry);
        treeModel.insertNodeInto(entry, rootNode, rootNode.getChildCount());
        menu.scrollPathToVisible(new TreePath(entry.getPath()));
    }

    private void createNodes()
    {

        if (name.equals("Events"))
        {
            addEntry("Eintrag 1");
            addEntry("Eintrag 2");
            addEntry("Eintrag 3");
            treePopup = new JPopupMenu();
            popupEntry = new JMenuItem(ADD_TO_FAVORITES);
            popupEntry.addActionListener(popup);
            treePopup.add(popupEntry);
        }
        else if (name.equals("Favoriten"))
        {
            //addFavorites
            addEntry("Keine");
            treePopup = new JPopupMenu();
            popupEntry = new JMenuItem(REMOVE_FROM_FAVORITES);
            popupEntry.addActionListener(popup);
            treePopup.add(popupEntry);
        }
    }

    /**
     * Clears the selection.
     */
    public void resetSelection()
    {
       menu.clearSelection();
    }

    public String getName()
    {
        return name;
    }
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jun 2009)

dass du einen bereits eigefügten Node verschieben willst, ist ja schon etwas was anderes,
das hättest du ruhig anfangs erwähnen können 

ohne Code wäre es aber auch nicht gegangen, der Fehler liegt hier:

```
else if (e.getActionCommand().equals(REMOVE_FROM_FAVORITES));
{
   for (int i=0; i<v_Entry.size();i++)
   {
```
durch das Semikolon wird der if-Block beendet, alles danach wird IMMER ausgeführt,

habe ich erst auch nicht gesehen, obwohl mein Eclipse mir da netterweise ne Warning anzeigt,
aber bei Forum-Code sind immer ein paar Warnings mehr 

zur Fehlersuche: Parent und TreePath vor und nach dem Einfügen anschauen,
bei mehrmaligen Einfügen ist der Parent auf einmal null,
also testweise DefaultMutableTreeNode überschreiben und genau loggen, wer denn da wann setParent aufruft
-> REMOVE_FROM_FAVORITES-Code wird ausgeführt, dann ist es leicht


die komische Darstellung deutet übrigens darauf hin, dass dein remove nicht richig funktioniert,
aber das ist dann eine andere Frage


----------



## Pantoi (16. Jun 2009)

Das Semikolon ist auf jeden Fall schonmal n krass - fraglich auch was das da zu suchen hat!

Danke für die Mühe - echt ärgerlich sowas...


----------

